

What is a HackerSpace? How do I get into one? - axsar
http://mobizoic.com/what-are-hackerspaces-and-how-do-you-join-one/

======
vincentpants
"… usually through a door, though it may vary by space."

But in all seriousness… awesomesaucenness if you want to start one of your
own:

Hackerspace Design Patterns:
[http://jaromil.dyne.org/journal/documents/Hacker-Space-
Desig...](http://jaromil.dyne.org/journal/documents/Hacker-Space-Design-
Patterns.pdf)

or here:

<http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/Design_Patterns>

and if you're in Vancouver: stop by <http://vancouver.hackspace.ca> sometime

xoxo!

~~~
axsar
Will do! Actually looking to help a few people to atart hackerspaces in
russia.

------
bsenftner
Droplabs is a downtown Los Angeles free hackerspace / coworking space where
anyone who works off a laptop is free to use the space and get work done.
Extras like high speed wifi, 2nd monitor or drinks cost money. The people are
mostly developers, Drupal and iOS, working on projects. But lots of different
tech types show up. There's 3 companies operating out of the space.
www.droplabs.net

~~~
axsar
thanks! I will pass it on to my friends.

------
funvill
A hackerspace is a place where people hack on things including space, Origami,
microprocessors, 3d printers, ect...

Here is a video of the space <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgVxIblE_LU>

~~~
axsar
nice! will add it to my post

------
psytek
Alpha One Labs in New York <http://alphaonelabs.com> is currently accepting
new members. Join us every Tuesday from 7-10pm for an awesome round table
discussion.

~~~
axsar
nice!

